# 2015 Los Angeles Pigeon Club Young Bird Show - 9/13/15



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The 2015 Los Angeles Pigeon Club Young Bird Show will be held on Sunday, September 13, 2015, in Irvine Regional Park. This is a most enjoyable small show in a lovely venue. The show is free. The cost to enter the park is $5.00 per vehicle. If you want lunch from the LAPC, then that is another $5.00 per person. There are also raffles of pigeon related products, pigeon art, and other items available. If you live in Southern California and have never been to a pigeon show, then I would suggest you avail yourself of this one!

Terry


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Hope some one takes pics so those of us that cant go still get to see it.
Dave


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Teryy: i may have been to one of their meetings years ago. Do they trade/ sell pigeons at the lot? I mean can people bring pigeons with them to trade or sell? Irvine sound a bit far for me. Thank You.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

No, not at this show, Hamlet .. no trading or selling.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Photos from today's show can be viewed here: 2015 LAPC Young Bird Show

Terry


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Terry did you take the pics? I don't have a clue what most of them are but #31, 45, 57 were a few of my favorites.
Dave


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, I took the pictures. Let me have a look and see if I know what your favorites are.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm not positive, but I believe the birds are:

#57 - Chinese Owl

#45 - Schietti Modena

#31 - Silesian Swallow ????

This small show doesn't have coop cards, so there is no handy "cheat sheet" for ID'ing the birds.

I'm sure if I'm wrong about these that somebody will be letting us know. 

Terry


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

That #45 just looked like he would rule the roost and I really liked the color, I'm old school I would call that a red check but I know I'm wrong. Thanks for all the pics, we never get too see that many different breeds here in Nebraska.
Dave


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Beautiful pictures and Pigeons..Thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Photos from last year's Young Bird Show. 

http://rims.net/PhotoAlbumsPro/2015LAPCYBShow/#/0


----------

